# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  La energía del hidrógeno, testada por primera vez en el sector acuícola en España

## termopar

> *La energía del hidrógeno, testada por primera vez en el sector acuícola en España*
> 
> El sector acuícola supone un nicho de mercado atractivo para las tecnologías del hidrógeno y de las pilas de combustible - de aún escaso desarrollo en España - ya que además de favorecer la sostenibilidad de la actividad debido a que son tecnologías con fácil conexión a fuentes renovables y cuyo residuo es vapor de agua, no generan emisiones de CO2.
> 
> El valor añadido de la utilización de esta tecnología en el campo de la acuicultura es que ambos gases generados se pueden aprovechar: el oxígeno para el suministro a los criaderos, y el hidrógeno para producir electricidad, calor y/o trabajo mecánico, explica el experto David Solera, representante ARIEMA Energía y Medioambiente S.L, empresa que coordina el proyecto LIFE AQUASEF Mejora ambiental de la actividad acuícola a través del desarrollo de tecnologías ecoeficientes.
> 
> Este proyecto trata de hacer frente a dos de los principales retos del sector acuícola: la sostenibilidad energética y la sostenibilidad medioambiental. Muchas de las instalaciones acuícolas en tierra del ámbito europeo no tienen facilidad de conexión eléctrica a red, por lo que la producción energética es efectuada habitualmente a través de combustibles fósiles. Además, muchas instalaciones acuícolas son altamente dependientes del suministro de oxígeno utilizado en sus tanques de cultivo. Al estar ubicadas en localizaciones alejadas de núcleos urbanos, la posibilidad de contar con empresas que suministren este oxígeno se ve altamente reducida, y los costes de suministro aumentan exponencialmente debido a las dificultades de su transporte a zonas remotas.
> 
> Para ello, AQUASEF tiene como objetivo plantear medidas que reducen la dependencia energética de la instalación, la dependencia de oxígeno, y disminuyen el impacto generado al medioambiente mediante técnicas de tratamiento de efluentes y fijación del CO2 emitido por el cultivo de microalgas. Hemos comenzado la fase final de validación de la instalación con un grado de ejecución del proyecto superior al 70% detalla Maribel Rodriguez, directora de I+D de ARIEMA.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...cuicola-espana

----------

